# westell dsl/router - how can i get to router settings?



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

I have this Westell B90-327W 15-60 dsl modem/wireless router combo.

It works fine that's not the problem here\ I'm trying to get into the router settings so I can change some port forwarding settings.

The problem is I go to connect and it prompts for user name and password. Usually the default is leave username blank and 'admin' for password. Doesn't work though. I go to westell website and go to this model and it says that since its throug hverizon I have to contact them for support - but verizon website has no information on this model and is completely unhelpful.

I was wondering if anyone else has this model or has a westell modem and knows what the defulat username/password is.

thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

usually it's blank if the router settings has not been changed. Usually a reset would reset the router back to default basics, including the admin password.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the defaults are not working Verizon may have set them to keep customers out. I suggest check with their tech support before resetting to factory default settings unless you have all the info you need to configure it.


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Some possibilities are:
admin	(none)
admin	password
CSG SESAME
admin	sysAdmin

Joe


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I have the same modem... default username is "admin" and default password is "password".

Make sure you change it! LOL


----------

